# Carbonation Drops Increase Alcohol?



## Chiro (5/10/11)

Just bottling a few today. Was using 2 carbonation drops per tall bottle. Calculated Alc vol was 4.25% for this particular brew OG-FG/7.46 +0.5. I was wondering do the carbonation drops bump the Alc vol. up? If so by approximately how much?

Thanks


----------



## Blackapple (5/10/11)

The 0.5 is the allowance for the priming sugar, so +0.5% approx
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Chiro (6/10/11)

Blackapple said:


> The 0.5 is the allowance for the priming sugar, so +0.5% approx
> :icon_cheers:



So that's what the 0.5 is for. Thanks never knew that.


----------

